# Seguimentos Especiais e Eventos Especiais com nome 2009



## HotSpot (27 Dez 2008 às 23:02)

Depois do sucesso e do grande interesse que suscitou a experiência da nomeação das depressões em 2008 é o momento de procedermos à selecção dos nomes para o ano 2009.


Nomear Depressões

À semelhança do que faz o Instituto de Meteorologia da Universidade Livre de Berlim (MIFUB- Meteorologischen Instituts Freie Universität Berlin) com a nomeação de todos os ciclones e anticiclones que afectem o centro da Europa, surgiu a ideia de nós por cá no Forum também nomearmos as depressões que cruzam a zona territorial portuguesa. 

A utilidade de dar nomes a depressões prende-se com um melhor registo e arquivo histórico quer no fórum quer na wiki actualmente em desenvolvimento, e até com a maior facilidade de recordar o evento pelo nome, do que pela data. 


Excepções

- Ficam de fora depressões que evoluam para subtropicais ou tropicais quando o Centro Nacional de Furacões de Miami (NHC) as decidir nomear. 

Critérios

- Não serão nomeados os anticiclones (são conhecidos pelo local onde estão localizados), nem depressões que pelas suas características não representem risco, ou a sua intensidade ou natureza não o justifique

- As depressões devem ser nomeadas quando estão em zona territorial portuguesa, ou fora desta, caso as suas frentes activas ou instabilidade associada atravesse o território 

- Nomear apenas depressões em situações reais com dados que assim o justifique e não apenas baseadas em previsões/hipóteses 

- As depressões que possam nos afectar, e sejam nomeáveis, podem ser sugeridas e discutidas por todos, embora a decisão final de a nomear só seja dada pelos administradores, moderadores ou até alguns membros por sugestão dos administradores de forma a evitar excessos. Serão considerados dados como pressão atmosférica, intensidade do vento, precipitação, instabilidade, etc.


Lista de nomes

- Cada ano terá uma lista de 23 nomes escolhidos pelos membros do fórum mais participativos.

- Os nomes escolhidos pelos membros, devem ser nomes próprios portugueses de pessoas no feminino ou masculino e não nicknames ou abreviaturas, devendo estar indentificados na lista onomástica portuguesa (http://ferrao.org/onomastica/). 

- Excluem-se os nomes ou apelidos dos próprios utilizadores. 

- Alguns nomes podem não ser aceites pelos admins/mods do fórum, caso exista alguma intenção provocatória, polémica, partidária ou outra que entendermos não adequada... Nesse caso será pedido ao membro que sugira outro nome.

- As letras disponíveis para nomes são as seguintes, e nenhuma poderá ser repetida: A B C D E F G H I J L M N O P Q R S T U V X Z

Exclusões

Por já terem sido utilizados este ano, ficam excluídos os seguintes nomes:

Andrea
Balduína
Cristina
Dulce
Esmeraldina
Fabiana
Gertrudes
Helena
Iolanda


Membros a indicarem nomes

- Os nomes serão escolhidos por 23 membros + 6 suplentes

- Os membros que poderão sugerir nomes foram os 23 mais participativos no forum entre as 00:00 de 1 de Janeiro 2008 e as 23:59 de 22 de Dezembro, e que são assim os seguintes:

Gilmet
AnDré
Mário Barros
Vince
miguel
vitamos
Daniel_Vilao
Dan
Rog
JPS Gaia
*Dave*
Gerofil
Chasing Thunder
Lightning
MSantos
HotSpot
algarvio1980
psm
ALBIMETEO
nimboestrato
Brunomc
stormy
Brigantia

Suplentes

spiritmind
Minho
MiguelMinhoto
jpmartins
squidward
iceworld

Submissão dos nomes

- Este tópico será encerrado no dia 31 de Dezembro às 23:59. Se algum ou alguns membros não o submeterem nesse prazo será dada essa oportunidade aos suplentes também acima indicados.

- A atribuição será pela ordem de resposta no tópico, ou seja, se dois utilizadores escolheram nomes começados por exemplo por "A", é aceite apenas a primeira resposta, devendo o outro utilizador de imediato sugerir outro nome começado por outra letra ainda disponível.

- Tenham em atenção que quanto mais próximo do final da lista de letras do abecedário disponíveis, mais provável será que essa letra e respectivo nome não venham sequer a ser usados até ao final do ano.


Notas

- Esta é uma iniciativa interna do fórum MeteoPT.com, e não deve ser entendida como uma lista oficial de nomes para tempestades

- Se com o tempo virmos que são necessários ajustamentos esses serão feitos.

- Pedimos desculpa aos membros que ficam de fora, mas isso aconteceria fosse qual fosse o processo e este método acabou por ser um dos que considerámos mais aceitável. 


Equipa MeteoPT.com

*A*mália
*B*oris
*C*arla
*D*ina
*É*rica
*F*ilipa
*G*uida
*H*enriqueta
*I*sabel
*J*úlia
*L*úcia
*M*elissa
*N*orberto
*O*límpia
*P*aulo
*Q*uirina
*R*egina
*S*usana
*T*eresa
*U*riel
*V*ilma
*X*ana*
*Z*enaide

*Nomes não aceites. Os membros que indicaram estes nomes podem subtituir por outro, desde que começado pela mesma letra. Nomes aceites: http://ferrao.org/onomastica/


----------



## Dan (27 Dez 2008 às 23:04)

P - *Paulo*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Dez 2008 às 23:04)

T - *Teresa*.


----------



## João Soares (27 Dez 2008 às 23:05)

*J - Júlia* "Pinheiro"


----------



## HotSpot (27 Dez 2008 às 23:06)

*L*úcia


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Dez 2008 às 23:08)

M - *Melissa*


----------



## miguel (27 Dez 2008 às 23:17)

*V*- Vilma


----------



## HotSpot (27 Dez 2008 às 23:20)

As que já tinham sido escolhidas pelos membros:

Regina (gilmet)
Bóris (Lightning)
Susana (André)
Carla (Chasing Thunder)
Teresa (Daniel_Vilão)
Hercules (Mário Barros)
Dina (Dave)
Érica (Brigantia)
Isabel (MSantos)
Amália (ALBIMETEO)
Filipa (psm)
Guida (Rog)


----------



## vitamos (30 Dez 2008 às 10:52)

Ainda fui a tempo...

N - Norberto


----------



## stormy (30 Dez 2008 às 11:25)

X-xana
O-omega
boas


----------



## AnDré (30 Dez 2008 às 12:07)

stormy disse:


> X-xana
> O-omega
> boas



*Stormy*, cada membro apenas pode escolher *um nome*. Apenas um nome.

Além disso:

- Os nomes escolhidos pelos membros, *devem ser nomes próprios portugueses de pessoas no feminino ou masculino* e não nicknames ou abreviaturas, devendo estar indentificados na lista onomástica portuguesa (http://ferrao.org/onomastica/). 

Se vires o link em cima, verás que nem Xana, nem Omega são nomes próprios portugueses.


----------



## Vince (31 Dez 2008 às 20:36)

*Q*uirina


----------



## Rog (1 Jan 2009 às 00:41)

Terminou o prazo às 23h59 do dia 31 de Dezembro 2008, para os membros mais participativos sugerirem nomes para as tempestades de 2009. 

A partir das 0h do dia 1 Janeiro 2009 até 3 Janeiro 23h59 os membros suplentes podem sugerir um nome para as letras em falta. Serão aceites as sugestões dos membros por ordem da data de publicação aqui neste tópico.

Membros suplentes que podem sugerir nomes:
spiritmind
Minho
MiguelMinhoto
jpmartins
squidward
iceworld

Até ao dia 3 de Janeiro às 23h59, (com exepção da letra A), os membros podem trocar o nome escolhido se assim o desejarem, desde que por outro aceite e começado pela mesma letra. Finda esta data, a equipa de  administração e moderação atribuirá aleatóriamente nomes para as letras em falta.


----------



## squidward (1 Jan 2009 às 14:22)

*O*límpia


----------



## ACalado (1 Jan 2009 às 17:15)

o meu nome escolhido é URIEL


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jan 2009 às 21:59)

*H *- Henriqueta


----------



## Minho (5 Jan 2009 às 11:38)

*Z* - Zenaide


----------



## Rog (27 Set 2009 às 22:44)

*Seguimentos Especiais e Eventos Especiais 2009*

*Seguimentos Especiais*
Com a remodelação a uns meses dos seguimentos regionais, os seguimentos especiais deixaram de fazer sentido, pela forma como estavam organizados.

Mas levando em consideração o interesse, o destaque e a mobilização dos membros neste tipo de eventos, decidimos retomar num outro formato: incluindo-os nos tópicos regionais.

Assim sendo e sempre que as condições meteorológicas assim o justifiquem, alteramos temporariamente o nome do tópico das regiões afectadas. 
Os critérios para avançarmos com um seguimento especial, levam em consideração os alertas utilizados pelo IM.

Sempre que se registem condições para alerta amarelo, poderemos avançar com um seguimento especial.

Excepções:
• Nem todos os casos de alerta amarelo merecem um seguimento especial: tendo em conta a curta duração do evento ou o risco potencial muito reduzido do evento 
• A ondulação e as temperaturas elevadas, têm seguimento especial só em condições de alerta laranja.

*Eventos Especiais com nome*

Vamos deixar de nomear depressões, e passamos a nomear eventos com características extremas (com depressão associada ou não), ou prologados no tempo com risco moderado a elevado.

Como nos Seguimentos especiais, alteramos temporariamente o nome do tópico das regiões afectadas. 

Na maioria das situações, serve de guia os alertas laranjas e vermelhos do IM para avançar com um nome. 
Excepções: Outras situações de persistência de algum evento, ainda que apenas em alerta amarelo e que mereça uma atenção especial, poderá ser nomeada.


----------

